# Adirondack Chair



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I made this Adirondack Chair for my husband for Christmas. It is the Popular Woodworking and Norm Abram plan. 
Made of pine and painted red with Montreal Canadiens logo, just for him!

The pattern and step-by-step instructions at Popular Woodworking are here:
Popular Woodworking - Norm Abram's Adirondack Chair

You can see more about my making of it at my blog:
follow your heart woodworking: Adirondack Chair



~Julie~
follow your heart woodworking
follow your heart woodworking


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Julie,

The chair looks great, but that is not really why I'm posting to you. Can you tell my how I can get my lovely and near perfect wife to make one for me???

Phil


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

HA HA Phil !

Just maybe if you made her a 20' x 40' shop with heated floors, like my lovely and near perfect husband did for me... you might get a chair!

~Julie~
(and I'm guessing you might not want les Canadiens on yours?)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Julie

Nice job ..I saw the floor in the snapshot and I have been waiting to see your NEW Great shop... 

========



Julie said:


> HA HA Phil !
> 
> Just maybe if you made her a 20' x 40' shop with heated floors, like my lovely and near perfect husband did for me... you might get a chair!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Julie,

All I'm going to say is....:sold::sold:

Good job!!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice work Julie!! Well, the chair is.. the logo is another story.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Julie great job on the chair.

i can just see that red chair with a big black "G" on it! lol


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't have any favorite teams Julie but I do like the chair. Great job. As we say down under, "Goodonya."


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job Julie, yes on seeing the new shop, it has been a while.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That chair and a cold beer sound like a good plan too me.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent job on the chair and the logo!


----------



## Erik63 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice chair!


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Great chair! I've made a few, and given a lot as presents. I usually stain mine, but I'd be willing to do one for myself with a Blue Jays logo on it. Sorry about _les Expos._

OH, you realize this is really a Muskoka chair.


----------



## bigguy88 (Jun 27, 2012)

very nice chair!


----------



## geekbeek (Jun 21, 2013)

Great job on the chair. I'm in the middle of an adirondack chair build, also. The colors would probably have to be more in line with the Preds around here


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but I came across it in my searches. I'm planning on building the exact same chair with plans I also found online. I want to use mine outside around a firepit. Is there any way to still use pine outdoors (with some sort of stain), or would that be a huge mistake? Honestly, I'm just trying to keep the cost down, and I know pine from a big box store is much cheaper than other options.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

That's one cool gift. Great job on making that great looking chair. Looks comfy and like the striking red color and great paint job.


----------

